

Game of Life News: Prime numbers (2010) - alphydan
http://pentadecathlon.com/lifeNews/2010/02/prime_numbers.html

======
dusklight
We know that conway's game of life can support a turing machine, therefore
everything that can be computed on a regular turing machine can be computed in
conway's game of life. Want to know what's REALLY cool? Conway's game of life
is a 2d world.
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110)]
is a 1d world and you also can create a turing machine in it, therfore
allowing you to simulate anything that we can simulate on a regular computer.

------
rtkwe
> "It works by testing whether each integer is divisible by any smaller
> integer, apart from itself and 1. This is similar in principle to the Sieve
> of Eratosthenes."

How is this anything close the the Sieve? The Sieve is forward looking
eliminating number that are multiples of a found prime, forward looking and
eliminating. This, from the description, is just the classic prime test of
looking at all smaller numbers to find divisors.

------
lelf
Primer in action:
[http://conwaylife.appspot.com/pattern/primer](http://conwaylife.appspot.com/pattern/primer)

~~~
g3
Faster simulation:
[http://copy.sh/life/?pattern=primer](http://copy.sh/life/?pattern=primer)

------
VikingCoder
Conway's Game of Life is Turing Complete.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway's_Game_of_Life](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway's_Game_of_Life)

So, what's interesting here is doing it more efficiently, or cleverly.

~~~
tzs
Since it is Turing Complete, one of the things you can implement in Life
is...Life! [1]

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJ77qsLrpw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJ77qsLrpw)

------
hsmyers
Is there an emoticon for head shake?

